# K&N heat shield



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question, for anyone who has the k&n intake, does it matter if the shield is on or off?? Reason why I ask is cause the trim around the shield is pressing against my hid bulb and shaking it like crazy


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

If your heat shield is pressing against anything you might want to make sure that your set up is correct...There should be clearance and no rubbing if you installed it properly. Did you possibly tighten the heat shield before making sure the intake tube and the bent rubber tube are FULLY down as low as they can do before you clamp them together? I would double check your set up vs the instructions and see if you can wiggle the intake down about 1/4-1/2 inch that may be why you are getting rubbing. You can look in my garage for a picture of my intake installed and see if it looks similar to your setup. The cone should not be touching anything and should have plenty of clearance for accelerator wiggle to not touch anything. Check that first and get back to us with a response.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Everything else is fine from what I can see, but I'll double check it this weekend, I've got the weekend off and a lot of free time


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

You might be able to adjust it a slight bit from the mounting bracket, there just has to be something that you are missing if you are hitting something, just let us know what you find and if you are still stumped provide a few pictures form different angles of your setup and maybe the guys on here who have them can spot something for you. Good luck with it!


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lets say if all else fails, do I actually need the shield?? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

venom_365 said:


> Lets say if all else fails, do I actually need the shield??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think it helps but I really don't know

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you look at the shield it can't do much of anything. There are way to many holes and gaps for hot air to get sucked into the air filter anyway.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

venom_365 said:


> Lets say if all else fails, do I actually need the shield??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Its better with the shield, but your car wont explode, you'll have more warm air in probably and if you do, your timing will be pulled and you'll have less power.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

I guess I'll keep it on then, lol, just wanted to see if it made a difference, I'm actually just waiting for the car to cool down before I get to work 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could or should be quiet on this subject, but what the heck, an open board.

Could return it to stock, why? If that shield is rubbing on those high voltage HID wires, could sent high voltage spikes into your entire electrical system frying your BCM, PCM, and three other onboard computers. By getting rid of the HID's reduce the risk or getting ticket as HID's are illegal in most states.

With that air filter, strong possibility of damaging the MAF affecting the AF ratio that could greatly shorten the life of your engine. Really the only thing you are getting is more underhood noise. 

Ha, take it or leave it, but just seems strange to me, adding devices that are suppose to solve problems that don't even exist, and creating new problems in the process. This is something to think about.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

venom_365 said:


> Lets say if all else fails, do I actually need the shield??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes it is best to keep it on.. The heat shield mounts directly to the mounting bracket which holds it in place without it the intake will shake and could evently slip off the intake hose, The shield also helps to keep the Filter from getting hot.

I've had the same problem when i installed mine... Theres not much room between the intake and the hid bulb.. Just make sure all of your brackets and fittings are installed correctly. You can also trying loosening the bracket and pushing the intake more to the back of the motor to leave a small gap between the intake and the hid. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, i actually removed the intake, put everything back on and tried pushing it more towards the engine, and I was able to get enough room where it's not touching the hid, so it seems to be ok now  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys I bought and installed a zzp cold air intake had it on for a few days and now the engine light is on do i have to tune the car for it to go away?


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

2012_cruze said:


> Hey guys I bought and installed a zzp cold air intake had it on for a few days and now the engine light is on do i have to tune the car for it to go away?


When you installed the intake did you disconnect the negative(-) battery cable. This is necessary when installing any performance parts on your cruze, by disconnecting the negative(-) battery cable it will reprogram the computer, after you have installed and connected your battery back to the terminal.

Another that might help. Make sure that you connected your MAS module back into the intake. This would also cause your engine light to come one.


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

ya did that it work for about 1 hours then the light came back on


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you have the MAS connected properly?


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

ya i have it the right away


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure, Could just be a simple diagnostic fix. Might just be a computer issue with the MAS.


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

ok so i went to my local oreilly auto parts store and had them run a test and the codes were p1101 and p0171 any ideas?


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

p1101 is your Air Intake system code. As far as trouble code p0171 that means your system is running to lean, means that the air-fuel mixture coming into the engine is too lean, or there is too much air and too little fuel this is caused by a number of reasons, such as vacuum leaks, bad airflow sensor, plugged fuel filter, clogged fuel injectors, low fuel pressure, exhaust leaks, a bad PCV valve, bad oxygen sensor, etc.

I've got my money on your MAF since you said you noticed the problem after you installed the intake.


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

i dont know if that is the problem when i put the stock air box back on i have no problems but when i put the zzp cold air intake the engine light goes on if i would get a tune would that void the warranty


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Well if the light goes off after you put the factory airbox back on then its the zzp air intake. I don't think if you get a tune it will void your warranty however most dealers will fight you over any aftermarket parts being present at time of service.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have to ask this? ~ Mike //~ where on the beach in Florida do you live ? Be Cool stay cozy and the new Best Wishes ,,,,,,,


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't live near the beach, I live in downtown miami near southside park!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool , just an observation of that cruzen with that noticeable sand and water in the back ground ..


----------



## jdst187 (Mar 12, 2015)

when you disconect the battery you need to let it set for about 15 or 20 min so it will dump the codes and reconfigure while the zzp and MAF is installed. ive been using the k&n for over a year and never had one issue.
As for the heat shield, im making a custom air box for the filter and connecting it to the factory intake port in the wheel well. i will update with photos to let everyone see how its going.


----------

